# Cadillac ELR's Sitting Unsold on Dealer Lots



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Some 1,700 ELR coupes remained unsold in dealer inventories at the end of April, which at current sales rates equates to a 2 year supply.

More...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

The only people surprised by this are GM executives.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would assume the ELR won't really sell until later in the year and like most GM products is market WAY high and then the people that buy at the end of the year will feel great because of the "deal" they got during the dealer price reductions end of year.

At the end of the day its a luxury volt which is basically a $40k car.

What I never could understand and never will is why anyone would buy any of the cadillac offerings at the prices they are marked. Honestly the ELR makes more sense than many of Cadillacs offerings at the same price ditto on beemers and other cars.

Luxury market has nothing to do with the value of the car, only to do with the prestige of ownership (since most won't pay that much)

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

In my personal opinion... People who buy Cadillacs like luxery and convenience. When GM has to give away a free level 2 charging station with free install, it highlights the fact that they can't plug it in with the regular extension cord that is already in their garage. The luxury of the faster level 2 charging is nice, but the lack of a traditional 110 volt inlet kills the convenience factor as well as access to the largest charging network on the planet. When a consumer looks at a plug in car, he has an image in his mind of the only plug that he knows, which is probably the one in his garage where he is planning to charge from. He may be interested in the level 2 charging as he learns what it is, but the lack of the traditional plug means that his traditional plug is not an option without using one of those funky EVSE cords with the funky box built in. This symbol of inconvenience may be more than what most Cadillac buyers are willing to put up with.


----------

